# Wiper motor question



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

OK, I got a wiper motor today. Now the one I have is from a 98 Camaro. How the heck do I wire it. I have tried every contact in the connection clip, but can't get squat out of it! There are 5 prongs in the connector, 2 on bottom and 3 on top. I may have just wasted $10 of valuable Halloween budget!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

What are you using as a power source?


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

A 12v powerwheels transformer.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Sorry oct31man, I'm not familiar with that supply. I was wondering if your supply was providing enough amps for the wiper motor. Do you have specs on your supply? Have you used it with another wiper motor?


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

No, I have used it with a car horn, though. 
The mechanic at work tried to identify which leads were what, and he couldn't tell either. He found the ground, that is all. 
He hooked it up to a truck battery, and still nothing. Got sparks once. 
I may have to see if the place I got it will let me exchange it for something simpler. I'm just afraid that since I told him what I was using it for, he will say I messed it up.


----------



## .id. (Jul 3, 2006)

Hmm.....I'm no expert, but I'd say that if you got sparks, you probably found the park switch (lets the windshield wiper circuit know when the wipers are in the down or parked position). I'd guess that the common was one of the wires on the bottom and the two on the top were the ones that caused the spark? If so, then the other two wires on the bottom are the high and low speed wires. Connect the common to the negative connector on your power supply and one of the other two to the positive. Also, as ScareFX said, you may want to look at your power supply and see if it'll put out at least 1 amp. Good luck!


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

This thing has a circuit board inside of it. I'm thinking that something in the circuit board is not letting power get to the motor. I am wondering if I took the cover off and tried wiring directly where the board makes contact with a plug type connection, if that would work? The board has 3 prongs that make contact with 3 female receptacles, for lack of a better term, when you put the cover on. The question is could I get away with grounding to the bracket of the motor, and then figuring out which of the 3 make it go?
BTW, the power source is 1.5A. Thanks for your help! I hope I can get this to work.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

You should give that a try oct31man. No real downside if it's not working now. If bypassing the circuit board does not work, then you should try a high amperage power source.


----------



## airscapes (Oct 3, 2006)

That motor may need to have the ground attached to the body of the motor. Back in the old day, all American cars had the major components ground to the body of the car and there was no "Ground" wire.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Lights on u-haul trailers are still that way, as well as the liscence plate lights on the trucks.


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

I tried it yesterday to no avail! This project will have to wait! I almost chucked the thing in the trash, but my little voice told me to hang onto it! Oh well, next project....


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

Better late then never - actually had a diagram for the 98 Camaro wiper.
Top Row, left to right: 
Pin A = BLACK Chassis Ground 
Pin B = YELLOW 12 Volts (feeds the internal relays, delay circuit and low speed)
Pin C = PURPLE 12 Volts (directly feeds the high speed terminal of the motor)
Bottom Row:
Pin D = DARK GREEN less than 12 Volt input from wiper/washer switch
Pin E = GRAY less than 12 Volt input from wiper pulse switch.
According to this diagram , you should have had output with BLACK to ground and PURPLE to 12 Volts. 
Hope that helps!


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

Phil said:


> Better late then never - actually had a diagram for the 98 Camaro wiper.
> Top Row, left to right:
> Pin A = BLACK Chassis Ground
> Pin B = YELLOW 12 Volts (feeds the internal relays, delay circuit and low speed)
> ...


I knew there was a reason not to throw it away! Thanks! I couldn't find a diagram for it. I will go out and play now! I'll keep you posted on how it goes!


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

Hey, that did it Phil. Thanks a million! Now off to make something! HeHeHe!


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

I am glad that it worked. You can't beat a good wiper motor!


----------

